# Praktikable Alternative zum Anflexen?



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eine brauchbare Alternative zum Anflexen der Felgen? Ich habe nämlich keine Flex da und weiß auch nicht wo ich mir auf die Schnelle eine leihen kann.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2009)

Leider nichts Vergleichbares.
Da kommst Du nicht drumherum, es sei denn, Du hast die Muse mit einer Axt, oder sonst was was etwas schwerer ist, viele kleine, nicht tiefe, Riefen in die Felge zu ritzen.
Lasst mich wetten, dass gleich die ersten mit tollen Bitumen-DosierungsvorschlÃ¤gen antanzen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab grad das selbe Problem 

Ich sitze hier in einem 7 qm Hotelzimmer in Amerika und das einzige Werkzeug das ich zur Zeit besitze ist ein Schraubenzieher...


----------



## Fabi (9. Juli 2009)

Zum Anflexen reicht das billigste Modell eines Winkelschleifers aus dem Baumarkt. Da ist man unter Umständen mit 20 Euro dabei.


----------



## ecols (9. Juli 2009)

Es gibt auch einige die drauf schwören mit nem Cutter ein X Muster in die Felge zu ritzen. Ich selbst habs nie probiert, angeblich taugts aber.
Fabi muss ich zustimmen, die billigste Flex reicht um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2009)

Schleif- oder Trennscheibe?


----------



## ecols (9. Juli 2009)

Trennscheibe, möglichst dünn.


----------



## *Sickboy* (9. Juli 2009)

Es gibt auch Aufsätze für die Bohrmaschine zum Befestigen von Trennscheiben! Kosten paar Euro, genauso wie die Trennscheiben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2009)

DIE Idee gefällt mir


----------



## *Sickboy* (9. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip: Bei der Bohrmaschine (falls man es einstellen kann) die Drehzahl reduzieren. Felge auf den Boden legen, mit Hand und Fuss fixieren, dann mit der anderen Hand die Bohrmaschine weit vorne halten, sodass sie wenn sie auf die Felgenflanke trifft wieder zurückschlägt. Mit ein wenig Übung erreichst du dann den Effekt dass die Scheibe immer in kleinen Abständen gegen die Flanke schlägt und die Kerben tiefer sind, als wenn man sie nur einfach drüber zieht! Nicht vergessen die Beläge abzuschleifen. Entweder mit Sandpapier oder vorsichtig mit der Trennscheibe parallel zur Flexxung.
Einfach ma bissl üben.  Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## hardbike85 (10. Juli 2009)

hey die bestet alternative ist bitumen, das habe ich auch ne zeitlang gemacht funktioniert richtig gut. muss man malauf ne baustelle gehen wo sie am asfaltieren sind und dann fragt man ob man ein stück bizumen haben kann 5*5cm schickt locker fürn halbes jahr.
also das war mein tipp zum thema "alternative zum anflexen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (10. Juli 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Lasst mich wetten, dass gleich die ersten mit tollen Bitumen-DosierungsvorschlÃ¤gen antanzen..


5x5 cm fÃ¼r ein halbes Jahr... Klebst du deine BremsbelÃ¤ge auf die Felge?  Im ernst: Bitumen ist keine Alternative, hÃ¶chstens ne additive MaÃnahme in Notsituationen. Sobald die Felge feucht wird, wirds lebensgefÃ¤hrlich. Dann rutscht die Bremse nÃ¤mlcih wie verrÃ¼ckt. 
FrÃ¼her gabs auch mal den Ansatz mit Wachsmalern hÃ¼bsche Sachen auf die Felge zu malen, soll auch geholfen haben. SchÃ¤tz ich aber wie Bitumen ein.


----------



## tinitram (10. Juli 2009)

gibts eigentlich noch diese Bremsflanken-Sprays ?


----------



## ecols (10. Juli 2009)

klaro:

http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/category/bremszubehör

obs besser ist als jedes andere zusatzmittel würd ich aber bezweifeln..


----------



## locdog (10. Juli 2009)

also bei einer geflexten felge kann doch bitum verwenden. auch wens nas ist. wens bei mir die flexung nachlast trage ich bitum drauf dann hab ich wieder power auch UNTER wasser!

nur bei glatten flanken ist bitum kacke wens nas wird sonst aber hilft es IMMER


----------



## Hansi1303 (10. Juli 2009)

oder mach in deine felge mit einer säge immer so rillen in 1cm abstand...soll auch helfen


----------



## hardbike85 (10. Juli 2009)

also mal abgesehen davon da niemand im regen fahrrad fährt also die leute die ich kenne zu mindest nicht und bremsen tut sie auch wie schon oben genannt wurde. aber ich gebe recht die sicherste sache ist die felge anzuflexen und irgendeiner bei dir wird ja wohl ne flex haben die man sich leihen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardbike85 (10. Juli 2009)

achso die 5*5 cm was weis ich wie lang es hält bei ist es meisten nah drei monaten fort bekommt dann immer beine


----------



## SiGü (10. Juli 2009)

mit der Stichsäge gehts auch.


----------



## echo trialer (10. Juli 2009)

also ich nehme nen akku schreuber und spann dort mit nem aufsatz die flex scheibe rauf 

dadurch ferliere ich nicht soviel material und die bremse pakt super

ich selber benutzte auch mal betumen aber es beist bei mir nicht so wie die flexung!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

hardbike85 schrieb:


> also mal abgesehen davon da niemand im regen fahrrad fährt also die leute die ich kenne zu mindest nicht und bremsen tut sie auch wie schon oben genannt wurde. aber ich gebe recht die sicherste sache ist die felge anzuflexen und irgendeiner bei dir wird ja wohl ne flex haben die man sich leihen kann.



ich fahre immer wenns regnet, auch wenns in strömen pisst.
koxx regenjacke ftw.


----------



## hardbike85 (10. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich fahre immer wenns regnet, auch wenns in strömen pisst.
> koxx regenjacke ftw.




oje und dann lebst du noch???
als ich bevorzuge schönes wetter ist nicht so rutschig


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

hardbike85 schrieb:


> oje und dann lebst du noch???
> als ich bevorzuge schönes wetter ist nicht so rutschig



aufm wettbewerb kannst du dir das wetter ja auch nicht aussuchen, also gehört das mit dazu !


----------



## hardbike85 (10. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> aufm wettbewerb kannst du dir das wetter ja auch nicht aussuchen, also gehört das mit dazu !



aso ja das ist wohl war ich bin nur hobby fahrer habe keine ahnung von wettberwerb fahren


----------



## misanthropia (11. Juli 2009)

Das Muster geht mit jedem Stahl Werkzeug, das eigentlich härter als die Alu- Felge sein sollte. Ich nehme aber eine standart Schruppscheibe und stelle die Scheibe geradezu rechtwinklig zur Bremsflanke und Schneide radial in die Flanke. Das Ergebnis ist super. Einmal habe ich schon mit einem Teppichmesser reingeritzt. Das geht auch, der Grat ist aber sehr scharf und nutzt tierisch die Beläge ab.


----------



## jan_hl (12. Juli 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Einmal habe ich schon mit einem Teppichmesser reingeritzt. Das geht auch, der Grat ist aber sehr scharf und nutzt tierisch die Beläge ab.


Danke für den Tip! Es dauert zwar ewig bis man damit fertig ist, aber es scheint super zu funktionieren.


----------



## curry4king (12. Juli 2009)

ne flex kostet doch heutzutage auch nichtmehr die welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (12. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich sitze hier in Amerika in nem 8 qm Hotelzimmer und hab einfach keine andere Möglichkeit...


----------



## curry4king (12. Juli 2009)

achsooo naja ok^^


----------



## tha_joe (12. Juli 2009)

Latsch doch einfach in eine Autowerkstatt und lass die mal schnell mit der Flex drüber, ist sicher ned optimal, aber besser als nix...


----------



## erwinosius (20. Juli 2009)

Frag lieber ob du sie dort mal für 20 min leihen kannst....Wer weiß was die mit Rad und Flex anstellen? 
Man muss nämlich erst mal einem normalen Menschen erklären wie man das macht. Habe das Problem immer wenn ich in der Arbeit mal meine Felgen anflexe. Die begreifen es beim dritten Mal noch nicht.
gruß
erwin

edit: Alternative zur Flex wär vielleicht auch ne Dreiecksfeile mit der man kleine Kanten in ie Felge feilt.


----------

